# Erbeskopfmarathon Sonntag, 09.07.2017



## pacechris (20. Juni 2017)

Ich freu mich schon, wer noch ????



www.erbeskopfmarathon.de


----------



## Titanbein1302 (21. Juni 2017)

ei ich ach widda, awer nochmal elektrifiziert unnerwegs.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (21. Juni 2017)

Hoffentlich hast du dieses Jahr mehr Mitfahrer.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (21. Juni 2017)

Nö, bis jetzt ist es einer.
ich starte mich nachnennung, nenne vorher nicht. letztes jahr waren wir zu 6. Ich wurde 2.
Ich denke mehr als 6 fahrer ist in unserer Region schwer, die leute können sich noch nicht damit anfreunden.


----------



## rokl58 (24. Juni 2017)

Du meinst Dein Bike wurde zweiter ???


----------



## Titanbein1302 (25. Juni 2017)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Du meinst Dein Bike wurde zweiter ???


Hä?


----------



## pacechris (25. Juni 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Hä?



Er will damit sagen das du nicht zweiter wurdest weil du nichts geleistete hast, sondern dein E-Bike mit dir als Passagier im Prinzip alleine die Strecke gefahren hat.
_*Was totaler schwachsinn ist*_, aber am besten beenden wir die diskussion gleich weils es zu nix führt 




Sonst noch jemand am Start?

Ist die Strecke mit der vom letzten Jahr identisch, gibt es da vielleicht insiderinfos ???


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Juni 2017)

Hi,
denke auch drüber nach, dort noch mal zu fahren. 
Aber ist das richtig, dass die Nachmeldemöglichkeit 2 Stunden vor dem Start endet?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## pacechris (26. Juni 2017)

Da es so auf der Seite steht wird es auch so sein 
Wird von der Organisation einfacher sein, letztes Jahr war schon richtig was los.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Juni 2017)

Tja, scheint so.
Na dann muss ich mal sehen, ob ich kurzfristig vorher noch Online melde. Geht ja wohl bis Samstag. 

Bei zwei Stunden Anreise, und zwei Stunden vor Start dort sein, wäre mir das dann doch ein wenig früh.


----------



## rokl58 (27. Juni 2017)

Einfach anmelden. Kriegst Dein Geld zurueck falls Du toch nicht starten kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (27. Juni 2017)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Einfach anmelden. Kriegst Dein Geld zurueck falls Du toch nicht starten kannst.


----------



## Biker 82 (27. Juni 2017)

Bin auch am Start!


----------



## rokl58 (28. Juni 2017)

Falls es nicht Heugabeln regnet in den Tagen davor, fahr ich auch die 110 km.


----------



## pacechris (28. Juni 2017)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Falls es nicht Heugabeln regnet in den Tagen davor, fahr ich auch die 110 km.



Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber vor den 3300hm habe ich Respekt.


----------



## rokl58 (28. Juni 2017)

Vor 2 Jahren unter optimalen Bedingungen gefahren; 2 Mal gefallen, das zweite Mal in einem supersteilen single trail mit Wurzeln etc musste ich die Notbremse ziehen; schwerer Marathon, aber dafuer macht man es doch oder


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (28. Juni 2017)

Ich überlege für den "Halben", hab aber auch Respekt vor den Hömes. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Vergleich zu St. Ingbert geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. Juni 2017)

Bis auf die Anfahrt über den Erbeskopf ist nix schlimmes dabei.
Bin den halben schon oft gefahren und es hat immer sehr viel Spass gemacht. Die Feedzonen waren toll eingerichtet und die Leute in den kleinen ortschaften feuern dich richtig an.


----------



## pacechris (28. Juni 2017)

Spass gemacht hat der halbe letztes Jahr auf jedenfall. Etwas kondition muss natürlich vorhanden sein sonst werden die anstiege sehr lang.....
Stimmung war am Erbeskopf echt toll, viele Zusschauer viele Anfeuerungsrufe.

Fahrtechnisch ist St. Ingbert etwas schwere würd ich mal sagen, bin die Strecke aber nur ausserhalb des Marathons gefahren.


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (28. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Einschätzung! 
Ich fahr recht oft in der St. Ingberter-Kante und wenn ich da auf 1600hm in 60km kommen will gehts schon kräftig rauf und runter. Sollte aber technisch wie konditionell eigentlich passen. Fahre eh nicht auf Platzierung und kann es dementsprechend locker angehen lassen


----------



## pacechris (28. Juni 2017)

Es sind zwei lange anstiege, da fährt man auf ungefähr 10km jeweils 240-260hm am stück.
Muss man sich gut einteilen, am schlimmsten fand das auf und ab auf den letzten km.
Das war gemein


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (28. Juni 2017)

Hab mir das Höhenprofil auch schon angeschaut. In St. Ingbert gings halt viel im Wechsel steil hoch und wieder runter und das hatte Konditionell (leider voriges Jahr ja zum letzten Mal anscheinend) schon gut gefordert. Ich hatte aber noch ein paar Reserven im Ziel.
Aber egal, hab mich eh vorhin schon angemeldet  wird sicherlich ein witziges Event


----------



## Maximus75 (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo. 
Auch auf das Risiko das es hier falsch ist, wie sie schwer ist der kleine 33km Kurs? Ich bin noch keine Mtb Rennen gefahren und weiss nicht ob ich da letzter werde.
Mit welchen Bike kann man da Teilnehmen, Hardtail oder all mountain? Ich hab beides, leider noch nicht so Konditionstraining.  Meine Touren über 30km und 800hm fahre ich einen 17er Schnitt mit dem AM?


----------



## rokl58 (3. Juli 2017)

Dann sollte 33 km kein Problem sein.  HT ist ausreichend


----------



## Titanbein1302 (4. Juli 2017)

Bin auch angemeldet......und zugleich haben sich die anderen 2 abgemeldet......die haben wohl angst bekommen.


----------



## pacechris (4. Juli 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Bin auch angemeldet......und zugleich haben sich die anderen 2 abgemeldet......die haben wohl angst bekommen.


Vor was???


----------



## Titanbein1302 (4. Juli 2017)

Vor MIR  dass ich sie mit dem fatty überrolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (4. Juli 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Vor MIR  dass ich sie mit dem fatty überrolle



.......schade das ich das nicht ansehen kann


----------



## Titanbein1302 (4. Juli 2017)

wir müssen mal wieder rodalben fahren.....


----------



## pacechris (4. Juli 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> wir müssen mal wieder rodalben fahren.....


Da war ich seitdem auch nicht mehr gewesen.


----------



## Geplagter (6. Juli 2017)

Also der halbe Marathon ist schon recht fordernd und die Strecke echt schön. Technisch nicht übermäßig schwierig, aber auf jeden Fall mehr "MTB" als die Sachen im Sauerland.

Zu der E-Bike Geschichte würde mich aber mal interessieren, was das eigentlich soll. Warum will man einen Marathon mit einem E-Bike fahren? Das ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich selbst. Zumindest für mich. 
Wem eine der Distanzen nicht "anspruchsvoll" genug ist, der kann doch die lange Distanz fahren. Da sollte man ohne E-Unterstützung durchaus an seine Grenzen kommen. Und überhaupt. Mit der ganzen zusätzlichen Technik gehen wieder so viele zusätzliche Fenster auf. Es ist ja mittlerweile so einfach, das Maß der E-Unterstützung zu manipulieren und sich unterwegs einen neuen Akku reinzustecken. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass falls das mal wirklich beliebter werden sollte, da auf Teufel komm raus beschissen wird und zur Materialschlacht ausartet. Eigentlich müsste es für diese motorisierten Zweiräder ja dann eine Technische Abnahme geben, oder sehe ich das falsch? Das geht doch ganz klar in Richtung "Motorsport".


----------



## pacechris (6. Juli 2017)

Warum E-Bike oder warum auch nicht sollte man vielleicht in einem der anderen 1000 Thread dazu diskutierern, davon abgesehen es wird kein Marathon für E-Bike veranstalte. Es ist eine eigenes Rennen für E-Bikes.

*E-MTB-Rennen 2017*
*   vorläufige Planung: ca. 40 Kilometer (ca. 1.260 hm)
   Start um 10:00 Uhr*

Hierbei handelt es sich um_ *eine technisch sehr anspruchsvolle Strecke, die Mensch und Maschine fordern soll*._ Trotz elektrischem Hilfsmotor soll die Strecke so gestaltet werden, _*dass die Teilnehmer technisch und konditionell gefordert werden*_._* Die Strecke ist nicht für Personen gedacht, die sich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ein E-Bike zugelegt haben....*_


----------



## Titanbein1302 (6. Juli 2017)

Ach ich könnte soviel schreiben. 
Danke pacechris.


----------



## rokl58 (6. Juli 2017)

Na ja, das halte ich fuer eine akzeptable Motivation fuer ein e-bike Rennen.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (7. Juli 2017)

Ebike rennen sind wie alle anderen rennen auch, endlos geil.


----------



## Kastel67 (8. Juli 2017)

Maximus75 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Auch auf das Risiko das es hier falsch ist, wie sie schwer ist der kleine 33km Kurs? Ich bin noch keine Mtb Rennen gefahren und weiss nicht ob ich da letzter werde.
> Mit welchen Bike kann man da Teilnehmen, Hardtail oder all mountain? Ich hab beides, leider noch nicht so Konditionstraining.  Meine Touren über 30km und 800hm fahre ich einen 17er Schnitt mit dem AM?



Die 33er Strecke ist bewusst auf Einsteiger ausgelegt welche gerne einmal einen Marathon fahren wollen. Gut zu fahren und ohne technische Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rokl58 (8. Juli 2017)

Sitze schon in Trier die notwendigen Kalorien für  die 110 km reinzuschaffen. 32 Grad. Pffffff.


----------



## pacechris (8. Juli 2017)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Sitze schon in Trier die notwendigen Kalorien für  die 110 km reinzuschaffen. 32 Grad. Pffffff.



Ich bin auch schon den ganzen Tag am essen auch wenn ich nur den halben fahre, das würde ich aber auch tun wenn ich morgen nicht fahren würde


----------



## rokl58 (8. Juli 2017)

Haha


----------



## pacechris (9. Juli 2017)

Wie fandet ihr den Erbeskopf?
Die Strecke war viel besser als das letze Jahr, viel mehr Trails. War auch um einiges schwere, hat aber echt Spaß gemacht

Das einzige was mich geärgert hat das ich einen Typ beim abkürzen erwischt habe 
Naja, überholt hab ich ihn trozdem kurz darauf.


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (9. Juli 2017)

War super fand ich  hab mir an dem steinteppich nach ca 20km zwar direkt den Sattel gebrochen aber mit 20min Mac Gyver taugte es für die Mitteldistanz. Ankommen war das Ziel...Und nun


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (9. Juli 2017)

Glaub ich war 188er  weiß jemand wieviel die Mitteldistanz gefahren sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (9. Juli 2017)

Ergebnisse sind noch nicht online, ich schätze mal das ich ca. 20min schneller war als letztes Jahr, was in Verbindung mit der doch anspruchsvolleren Strecke ein tolles Ergebnis ist. 
Also ich bin total zufrieden.
Man kann immer was besser machen, hatte etwas Pech mit den Trails. Irgendwie waren immer relativ langsam Fahrer vor mir.
Aber das gehört auch dazu, hat echt Spaß gemacht 

Bin noch voll im Rausch


----------



## dvt (9. Juli 2017)

War nach 2010 dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei.
Bin zwar "nur" den Einsteigerkurs gefahren, fand den aber recht unterhaltsam. Den Ski-Hang runter zu fahren hat schon etwas. 
Fand die Organisation und die Strecke echt klasse.
Vor allem das genug Parkplätze in direkter Nähe vorhanden waren, genug Toiletten und auch die Duschen um die Ecke.
So muss das sein!
Für 2018 ist er jedenfalls vorgemerkt.


----------



## rokl58 (9. Juli 2017)

Bin die 110 gefahren. Speed meter gab 116.7 km an. Pffff.  Total kaputt schon als ich am Erbeskopf ankam. Die letzten 3 Anstiege nach km 104 waren der echte Hammer.  Die single trail Abfahrten sehr schwer. Top Veranstaltung.  Mit das Beste was ich bisher mitgemacht habe.


----------



## Kastel67 (9. Juli 2017)

ChuckSchnorres schrieb:


> War super fand ich  hab mir an dem steinteppich nach ca 20km zwar direkt den Sattel gebrochen aber mit 20min Mac Gyver taugte es für die Mitteldistanz. Ankommen war das Ziel...Und nun


Skoda Trikot?


----------



## Kastel67 (9. Juli 2017)

Einige Trails waren sehr schwer zu folgen, man musste schon ein geschulter Fährtenleser sein um die Spur zu halten. Aber ansonsten alles super. Habe nur den Truck vermisst.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. Juli 2017)

bei mir auch top.....
wir haben einen 3'er ebike Zug gemacht. Mit absprachen wie wir im Wind fahren. Leider ist unserem Focus Fahrer bei KM 38,6 der Saft ausgegangen, Thorsten und ich, bei mit Bosch unterwegs, haben dann auf den letzten 4 Km alles gegeben, und sind quasi zusammen ins Ziel gefahren.
Tolles Rennen.....danke Volker.


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (10. Juli 2017)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Skoda Trikot?


Ja genau, das war meiner einer


----------



## pacechris (10. Juli 2017)

ChuckSchnorres schrieb:


> Glaub ich war 188er  weiß jemand wieviel die Mitteldistanz gefahren sind?


183

Glaube 250 bei den Männern


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. Juli 2017)

Chris, bist du mit @Gianty gefahren


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (10. Juli 2017)

Ei, da warste 4 min schneller . Da sind wir uns bestimmt auch übern weg gefahren. Dann hoffe ich mal ich war nicht derjenige der dir im Weg stand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (10. Juli 2017)

ChuckSchnorres schrieb:


> Ei, da warste 4 min schneller . Da sind wir uns bestimmt auch übern weg gefahren. Dann hoffe ich mal ich war nicht derjenige der dir im Weg stand



An das Trikot kann ich mich erinnern, ich glaube habe dich 2x überholt oder so..


----------



## pacechris (10. Juli 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Chris, bist du mit @Gianty gefahren



Hab uns vorher und nachher getroffen.
Sein Tempo kann ich nicht mitgehen, obwohl ich 24min schneller war als letztes Jahr. Da fehlt es noch an allen Ecken und Kanten


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (10. Juli 2017)

@Kastel67 Warst du mein kurzzeitiger Mitfahrer aus Wiesbaden?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. Juli 2017)

Hat jemand GPX Dateien von der Kurzstrecke für mich?


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Juli 2017)

Für die Langstrecke fehlt mir noch ein wenig. Die Mittelstrecke hat mir gelangt.
Schön und schnell wie immer 

Manche Schilder waren wirklich schwer erkennbar.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. Juli 2017)

Dafür haste aber noch einen frischen Eindruck im Ziel hinterlassen. 
Biste top 10 gefahren?


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Juli 2017)

12. /AK 6.
Für die Starterliste mehr wie ok! Und schwer isser ja auch noch


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. Juli 2017)

Konntest an Phillip nicht dran bleiben?
Wer ist schwer. 
Du? Ja. Gegen die Jungs von fire bike und Zypern schon. 
Aber du bist auch mit dem scalpel gefahren?


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Juli 2017)

Phillip hatte ja nur wegen Marcus langsamer gemacht und kam später von hinten angeschossen.
Ja, ich meinte mich 

Ich habe ja nur das Scalpel. Mit nem Hardtail wäre ich hier und da mit Sicherheit etwas schneller gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (10. Juli 2017)

ChuckSchnorres schrieb:


> @Kastel67 Warst du mein kurzzeitiger Mitfahrer aus Wiesbaden?



Ja, der Schleicher am Vorderrad.


----------



## pacechris (10. Juli 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Phillip hatte ja nur wegen Marcus langsamer gemacht und kam später von hinten angeschossen.
> Ja, ich meinte mich
> 
> Ich habe ja nur das Scalpel. Mit nem Hardtail wäre ich hier und da mit Sicherheit etwas schneller gewesen.



Und dafür an anderer stelle langsamer


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Juli 2017)

Naja, etwas ruppig ist die Strecke aber da wird Neustadt etwas schlimmer werden.
Sonst ist sie schon eher eine Hardtailstrecke.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. Juli 2017)

Neustadt komme ich grad Samstags aus dem urlaub, soll eine tolle Veranstaltung sein, auch für ebikes.....


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Juli 2017)

Meines Erachtens einer der schönsten aber auch anspruchsvollsten Marathon.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. Juli 2017)

Mal schauen, ob ich die Regierung überreden kann, dass ich dort starte......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (10. Juli 2017)

Neustadt will ich auch fahren, letztes Jahr hab ich mir den nicht zugetraut im Rennen. Bin die strecke zum teil abgefahren von der Mitteldistanz.
Sind die Langdistanz 2 Runden oder eine erweiterter Kurs?


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Juli 2017)

Ja, siehe auch hier:
..und in der Ausschreibung steht es.

http://www.radsportakademie.de/events/sigma-sport-bike-marathon/strecke-sigma-sport-bike-marathon/


----------



## Biker 82 (10. Juli 2017)

Bin den halben Marathon gefahren. Ich fand die Veranstaltung super! Großes Lob an den Veranstalter und die vielen freundlichen, engagierten Helfer!!!
Die Strecke war abwechslungsreich, kräftezehrend und die speziell die Abfahrten im ersten Teil teilweise recht ruppig.
2018 bin ich definitiv wieder dabei.


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (11. Juli 2017)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Ja, der Schleicher am Vorderrad.


Dann sag ich nochmal Danke für´s Mitziehen, denn schneller wär nicht gegangen   Die letzten KM waren doch eher eine Qual für mich


----------



## Titanbein1302 (11. Juli 2017)

Hat schon jemand Bilder im Netz entdeckt?


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (11. Juli 2017)

Beim Trierer Volksfreund gibt's was. Und nen Bericht beim swr. Hab leider gerade keine links.


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (11. Juli 2017)

Sorry, nur Volksfreund....aber nix wildes mit den Starterfotos:
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ck-feiern-bei-bruetender-Hitze;art779,4670966


----------



## pacechris (11. Juli 2017)

Bilder wurden viel gemacht soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, vielleicht kommen noch welche auf der Erbeskopfseite.


----------



## pacechris (11. Juli 2017)

ChuckSchnorres schrieb:


> Beim Trierer Volksfreund gibt's was. Und nen Bericht beim swr. Hab leider gerade keine links.



https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/rp/mo...1682/did=19868170/nid=1682/16wrk56/index.html


----------



## pacechris (15. Juli 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Bilder im Netz entdeckt?


Wenn du welche finden solltes gib bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (15. Juli 2017)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wenn du welche finden solltes gib bescheid




http://erbeskopfmarathon.de/index.php/fotos/2-uncategorised/45-fotos-2017


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. Juli 2017)

Gerade eins geschickt bekommen:
Hinterm Markus.. bis ins Ziel


----------



## Kastel67 (15. Juli 2017)

HiHiHi .... hatte ich vorhin via FB dem Markus geschickt.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (15. Juli 2017)

Zwei fullys hinter einander. 
Noch vor 5 Jahren undenkbar gewesen. 
Gud chrizz


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Juli 2017)

Warum ist das so schwierig gescheite Fotos zu machen? Stehen oft mit High Tec am Streckenrand und die Ergebnisse sind solala.


----------



## pacechris (19. Juli 2017)

Keine Ahnung vom Fotografieren aber vielleicht ist das so wie mit High Tech Fahrrädern???


----------



## Titanbein1302 (19. Juli 2017)

Von mir sind leider keine online. Obwohl unser 3'er ebike Zug sehenswert war. 
Und meine Fatbike reifen haben auf dem Teer laut gesungen. 
Schade dass das Saarland und Pfalz noch nicht bereit ist für dieses Format.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juli 2017)

Kommt noch...


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. Juli 2017)

http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/48-fotos-2017-feuerwehr-neunkirchen

http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/49-fotos-2017-fotos-von-anton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (24. Juli 2017)

Gruss an Alle!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Juli 2017)

Sehr schön. 
Endlich mal ein Bild wo der Biker zu erkennen ist


----------

